# constipation tmi???



## chic (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I eat tons of fruit daily and drink lots of water too. I rarely get constipated but when I do - yikes. It's like trying to pass a baseball. And, I've been constipated for 2 or 3 days now.

I'm looking for natural remedies for constipation. Presently I'm drinking Smooth Move tea and I have been passing lots of little "rabbit turds", but I know there is more inside me that's just sort of stuck there and needs to come out.

Sorry this is kinda gross but if you don't ask, you don't learn. Any home remedies you have that work will be much appreciated. 

Hugs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

the constipation cocktail at the nursing home is MOM and mineral oil..   Have you been checked to IBS?   Irritable bowel syndrome...  There are 3 kinds..   One is frequent diarhea..  one is frequent constiption and the other is combined.   I have IBS... 

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...bowel-syndrome/basics/definition/CON-20024578


----------



## oldman (Oct 3, 2014)

You need to take some stool softeners. Then, take some MiraLax. That's not exactly natural, but it gets things moving. As a former pilot, my schedule was crazy with sometimes eating dinner at 3 o'clock in the afternoon or 8 o'clock at night, sometimes even later. Doing this can really put your system out of whack. I had a fellow pilot recommend this combination and have used it ever since. The best part is that there is NO cramping. I am sure that you are going to get many recommendations, so good luck with whatever you try.

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20452199,00.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 3, 2014)

When it's that bad you need to drink a bottle of magnesium citrate. In the future take milk of magnesia before it gets so bad. A high fiber diet that includes whole grains helps to prevent it.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 3, 2014)

Syrup of figs?


----------



## oldman (Oct 3, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> When it's that bad you need to drink a bottle of magnesium citrate. In the future take milk of magnesia before it gets so bad. A high fiber diet that includes whole grains helps to prevent it.



Isn't that the stuff the doctor gives you to clean you out before having a colonoscopy?


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 3, 2014)

oldman said:


> Isn't that the stuff the doctor gives you to clean you out before having a colonoscopy?



It's part of it. Then there's that ten gallons of other stuff you have to drink too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

oldman said:


> Isn't that the stuff the doctor gives you to clean you out before having a colonoscopy?



Yes...  Many years ago I worked in a Nursing Home...  The Seniors would come up to me asking for a "cocktail"  which we knew to be Milk of Magnesia and mineral oil.  They swore by it's effectiveness...  The MOM stimulates... and the Oil lubricates..   I've personally never tried it as my IBS swings the other way..  lol!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> It's part of it. Then there's that ten gallons of other stuff you have to drink too.




yeah... that's called  "Go-Lytely"   seriously... that's the name of it.... but there's nothing "light" about it...  it's dynamite.  THAT I have had... prior to my two colonoscopies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2014)

Chic, if your stools are small and dry, then you definitely need something to soften them as Oldman already suggested.  I use a generic brand of Metamucil, which is made with Psyllium Husks, an insoluble fiber.  You can also go to a health food store, and buy a more pure version of psyllium husks, with no other added ingredients.  You need to drink an adequate amount of water along with psyllium.

I started taking it when I began to have issues with hemorrhoids, both internal and external.  If the stools were hard and dry, they would cause bleeding.  With the Metamucil, or Walmart version, Equate, I haven't had any problem with elimination.  It's not an actual laxative, but softening the stool promotes regular bowel movements.

I won't ingest Mineral Oil, as it is a derivative of petroleum, and not healthy for you at all, internally or topically.  http://www.livestrong.com/article/121496-dangers-mineral-oil/
Coconut oil is not as thick, but much healthier to use both internally and externally.


----------



## Debby (Oct 3, 2014)

First things first chic and I'm surprised no one even mentioned it (at least I didn't read it so far although I may have missed it).  Do you eat enough vegetables and fruit?  Get your fibre naturally and accompanied by tons of other nutrients.  Some of these other 'cures' are probably in order, but after that......may I suggest that you fill your grocery cart with goodies from the produce department.  Your body will love you for it you know.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Chic, if your stools are small and dry, then you definitely need something to soften them as Oldman already suggested. I use a generic brand of Metamucil, which is made with Psyllium Husks, an insoluble fiber. You can also go to a health food store, and buy a more pure version of psyllium husks, with no other added ingredients. You need to drink an adequate amount of water along with psyllium.
> 
> I started taking it when I began to have issues with hemorrhoids, both internal and external. If the stools were hard and dry, they would cause bleeding. With the Metamucil, or Walmart version, Equate, I haven't had any problem with elimination. It's not an actual laxative, but softening the stool promotes regular bowel movements.
> 
> ...




Mineral oil is VERY safe...as it is not absorbed, but goes right through you..  However, as with everything.. it's not something to use every day..  If one is funny about mineral oil.. try Olive oil.. any oil will do the job of lubricating the intestine for easier passage.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 3, 2014)

chic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I eat tons of fruit daily and drink lots of water too. I rarely get constipated but when I do - yikes. It's like trying to pass a baseball. And, I've been constipated for 2 or 3 days now.
> 
> ...



Hi Chic,

I can relate although I think 2 days was my limit.  I use Apple Cider Vinegar, but the taste is a bit hard to swallow.  It has always worked though.  Another thing I noticed is since I started adding gelatin (with my herbal teas) to my daily diet, I don't get constipated but maybe once a month, or two months.  I think when I do, it's because I ate some things that are not typical to my ordinary foods 

On dosage, I only use 2 cap-fulls, of ACV, maybe a tbsp, then add enough water to squelch the strong "flavor" lol  Fiber foods can help also.  Here's a list of foods that you maybe haven't tried, they might help as well, http://www.todaysdietitian.com/newarchives/063008p28.shtml


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh yeah, not to promote drinking alcohol, but I'd like to promote:givemebeer: a glass of wine or beer, that may set you free, but only one 8 ouncer.  You don't want to be too free, LOL!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll vouch for that...  I cannot drink at all...  ANY Booze affects my IBS and sends me to the John all the next day.   I wish I could enjoy a glass now and then.. but it's not worth it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, it was more of a joke, as I realize some folks can't drink alcohol  Irritable Bowel Syndrome, that is something I had when I was about 30.  Fortunately, I haven't had it since.  I don't remember the treatment.  I remember it being quite uncomfortable (probably an understatement) and I am sorry you suffer from it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, it was more of a joke, as I realize some folks can't drink alcohol Irritable Bowel Syndrome, that is something I had when I was about 30. Fortunately, I haven't had it since. I don't remember the treatment. I remember it being quite uncomfortable (probably an understatement) and I am sorry you suffer from it.



Thanks...  There's no treatment..  I just have learned what bothers me and what doesn't and try to steer clear..  unfortunately.. alcohol is one of the things, and believe me I have tried but the result is always the same.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 3, 2014)

Constipation:  Trying to put a square meal through a round hole.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 3, 2014)

No treatment?  Why don't I still have it then.  I could have accidentally never hit a trigger again.  Or maybe a misdiagnosis, like I never had IBS.  I'm going to look it up and see as I haven't read anything on IBS, probably because I don't have it now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 3, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Constipation:  Trying to put a square meal through a round hole.



Can I just have your phone number Falcon so I can call you for advice?  Now I just may have been trying to do that.  Will it make a dif. if I cut my food in circles instead of squares:thanks::wink:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 3, 2014)

Give it a try Denise.  Let me know if it works.

How about eating a triangle piece of pizza?  Or any other geometric shape.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 3, 2014)

I think anything with sharp edges is out of the question.  We best quit, so we don't hijack the thread, but hey, "point" taken, LOL!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> No treatment? Why don't I still have it then. I could have accidentally never hit a trigger again. Or maybe a misdiagnosis, like I never had IBS. I'm going to look it up and see as I haven't read anything on IBS, probably because I don't have it now.



Probably for the same reason I NEVER had it until 5 years ago.. perhaps it waxes and wanes. I've also had 2 bouts of ischemic colitis.. no rhyme or reason to be found.. Bowel problems run in my family as I remember my mother always having a "stomach ache" We all have our crosses to bear I guess. Please don't recommend any Eye of Newt.... or 6 pounds of garlic eaten standing on one leg on alternate Tuesdays.. hahahahah


----------



## d0ug (Oct 3, 2014)

Constipation, diarrhea, Irritable Bowel Syndrome, are all a sign of a gluten intolerance. Mayo clinic says that 1/3 of the population have a gluten intolerance and some naturopath doctor say it is even higher. Some other symptoms are asthma when you where a child, skin problems and allergies. This is missed by most all doctors and can give you a life long problem.


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2014)

Debby said:


> First things first chic and I'm surprised no one even mentioned it (at least I didn't read it so far although I may have missed it). Do you eat enough vegetables and fruit? Get your fibre naturally and accompanied by tons of other nutrients. Some of these other 'cures' are probably in order, but after that......may I suggest that you fill your grocery cart with goodies from the produce department. Your body will love you for it you know.



Thanks Debby,

I added some extra, extra fruit servings yesterday. I eat fruit with every meal every day. My breakfast, in fact, is a bowl of fresh organic fruit. I'm well aquainted with the produce area of my Whole Foods supermarket. You're so right ; it did help.

Thanks, SeaBreeze for the info on mineral oil. I'll get some coconut oil to keep in my "medicine chest". I wouldn't want to ingest something derived from petroleum.

The Smooth Move tea worked, but I did add extra servings of organic fruits yesterday to my diet and that really did the trick. All is back to normal now, thankfully.

I appreciate all the helpful advice.

Thanks everyone.


----------

